# Congratulations Stelmon!!!



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

He caught his first steelie today, a 10lb female! He was one of the few to actually catch anything. 

Splitshot caught a nice walleye and a skipper! Good job SS! It was tough fishing out there.

We had a good time besides the lack of fish. I had to come home early do to a family emergency, but everything is ok. I was unable to meet alot of people including Shoe, who came down with the brown bottle flu or food poisioning. 

Thanks again to Dave for taking us out, and to everyone who helped put this together. Also a big thanks to Steinfishki who make the BEST chili!! Make sure you post that recipe!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Stelmon:

Congratulations on your first steelhead. I bet you sure are proud. I am looking forward to hearing the story of your battle. 

John


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I missed StumpJumper and Steinfishki today and was gone before Stelmon came in for the day. Glad to hear it Stelmon. I expect to see pictures. I will have some posted under the outings forum shortly.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oh yeah, I caught a sucker!!


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

that is great!!!!!! way to go stelmon


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Nice fish Stelmon, be proud !

Whale


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Way to go, Dan! Be sure to post some pics (don't forget to include your cat!)


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

WAY TO GO DAN:
The first one is always the hardest to get. 
are you going to have it mounted? hope you show us a lot of pic's . I can just imagine your excitement,congrats.

P.S. welcome to cloud nine.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

WAY TO GO STELMON, i know that i was really proud of my first when, especially since the other guys i was fishing with didnt catch anything (at least not that day!!!) 

its always nice to outfish those with more experience for at least a day.

welcome to the club, and good luck chasing more and more of them chrome demons.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Congratulations Stelmon, and Spanky and crew who worked with Stelmon, and spent 2 days on the challenge to get Stelmon his first steel in tough conditions. It was a beautiful 10 lb silver hen which Stelmon played nicely according to the captain.

Nice job guys. Can't wait to see the pix.


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Congrats! 


I've never steelie fished. Please, when you can "talk" again, write about the experience. I know I'd like to hear what it's like, the first one . . .


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Good job stelmon, I knew if anyone could get you into one spanky could. Sorry I couldn't make the outing, I've been a little under the weather the last few days. Can't wait to see the pictures and hear the rest of the story (or stories)


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

Congratulation Stelmon, I know how hard you fished Sat. you really earned that fish. I want pictures and stores. Jack


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Way to go, can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

All I want to know is: Where is my "I fished with Stelmon T-Shirt?"  

Congrats man.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

TBone, I'm not sure we deserve shirts since no one fished as hard as Stelmon did. As if he wasn't hooked before now he will be hooked for life.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ALL RIGHT STELMON!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now just hearing that you got your 1st makes up for me not being there! Can't wait to see the pics...BTW...has wanting that jeep turned into wanting a driftboat or something else like that yet????


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I sit here exhausted from a fun filled weekend of friendships made and shared. What a great time I had meeting all, I will not tell Stelmons story However, It is his to tell, and mine to smile as I read it. They are probably just getting in as it is about 6:40 pm now.

I will say that Dan(Stelmon) is one of the finest young men I have had the pleasure to fish with. He is a good listener and has alot of enthusiasm.sp* I have fished with folks 3 times his age , who showed less class and experience.He is always welcome in the"RAFT".


Congrats Dan, welcome to an obsession thats hard to break!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Way to go Stelmon! I can hardly wait for the details... I remember my first one . O what a feeling now if I could just catch another one ...
Lunker


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. Did not know that I had the whole site pulling for me. Here is the story from another page!

I could go on and brag to everyone how I caught my first steelhead but I am not going to. All I can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU to the people above in particular. 

It all started early friday mourning. We ran into No Threat and I went fishing with him. We pulled plugs all day, threw some spawn and trolled some. Had one smack and that was it. It was real nice to see alot of the river. It was also nice to fish with someone that had only been fishing for steelies for a month that had been real succesful with steel lately! Thanks 
Even though we caught absolutely nothing, we still had a great time! 

Sunday, we tried this one hole that right away produced a real nice sucker but that was not what we were there. We stayed there alittle bit longer when we got the first hit of the mourning from a steel. I was given the rod but lost it for the lack of knowledge I had. We hit 3 more suckers before we got another steel on from a plug. Of coarse I could not get the rod out of the holder and lost it 

Then we tried this one hole that looked promising and since the fish fairy owed me I thought this would be it. We fished that hole for awhile with out luck. I was loosing hope. As we were all talking and having a ball, I look over that the pole is going up and down hard. The heart started rushing and I was telling myself this will be the one. The steelie rolled on top of the water for awhile and was pulling line towards the log jam. We had to pull this steelie around or we were going to loose her. Sure enough captn Spanky knew what to do and guided me through it. Withn seconds we had the steelie turned around and coming at the boat. We got him at the boat and he just wasn't ready. SFK told me some tricks and I followed them and that is when the net went under the fish and I was no longer a virgin to steelhead fishing. I let out a whoop and the heart was really rushing! What a day. Thanks Spanky 

The next hit did not come til we were just about packed. Spanky was putting all the rods away when a fish rolled on top of the water. I was just joking and said out loud that steelie is probably saying watch me go mutilate that spawn sack. Withen seconds that rod was bouncing. Set the hook and handed it to SFK. We lost it do to slack in line. 

I want to thank SFK for letting me have a chance at all those steelhead that he could of reeled in and not let me have a chance because I was over due. Thanks 

Sunday, I fished with shoeman. We drifted spawn at an area that he got his steelhead. Had a smack but missed it! Then that same rod went down and shoeman set the hook and gave it to me. I realed it in a did as was directed. Before you relised I had another steelhead under my belt! We had a few more hit but missed them. Once again I thought that was going to be it when the rod started singing. Shoeman grabbed the rod and started cranking. I wanted nothing to do with it because I did not want to loose that fish so he realed it in. What a fight. Finally we got it in, let the fish be pulled in and then let the fish drift right in to the net and shoeman had his fish. We had a few more hits that killed his plugs but that was it. We had a great time. Thanks Shoeman


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Attaboy Dan!

-Kevin


----------

